# Tillamook time



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 24, 2016)

Pepper jack and medium cheddar. There's nothing better!

Apple pellets I. The expando tube. Not sure what the temp is outside, but it's cold! 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b-one (Dec 24, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 24, 2016)

Nice - I agree nothing better than Tillamook. I have been working on a batch from last spring.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 24, 2016)

Lookin great Case, I need to do a batch myself !  My favs are pepper jack & horseradish cheese.  Doesn't get much better than Tillamook !   Thumbs Up


----------



## oregonsmoke (Dec 24, 2016)

I agree! I am partial to Tillamook cheese myself and not just because I've lived here all my life!


----------



## oregonsmoke (Dec 24, 2016)

I have to admit though, I wasn't aware of the horseradish!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 24, 2016)

Oregonsmoke said:


> I have to admit though, I wasn't aware of the horseradish!



Just to clarify, to my knowledge Tillamook doesn't make a horseradish cheese.  Just meant smoked horseradish cheese is one I really like !  Sorry for any confusion !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 24, 2016)

Smoking cheese makes me hungry! How about a batch of ABT's! 







Thinking cherry and the 14.5" WSM should work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 24, 2016)

I like horseradish cheese too. They didn't have any when I bought these blocks. 

Both Umpqua and Blue Heron (Oregon cheeses) have a horseradish cheese that smokes up great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 24, 2016)

Yum, ABT's are awesome !   :drool


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 24, 2016)

These are going to hit the spot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b-one (Dec 24, 2016)

:drool:


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 24, 2016)

Case, that all looks great!

Since my wife went to Oregon over the summer, all we have been buying is Tillamook cheese.   Our local store has the cheese, but I have to drive 15 minutes to get the butter.  

I was amazed at how big of a difference there was between the Tillamook stuff and what we used to buy!


----------



## disco (Dec 24, 2016)

No Tillamook up here but I have had it on my trips to Oregon. It would smoke well! The ABT's look great enough for a point!

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 24, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Case, that all looks great!
> 
> Since my wife went to Oregon over the summer, all we have been buying is Tillamook cheese.   Our local store has the cheese, but I have to drive 15 minutes to get the butter.
> 
> I was amazed at how big of a difference there was between the Tillamook stuff and what we used to buy!



Thanks CB! Yeah it's good cheese. When I lived at the coast we'd go up to the factory and buy cheese curds all the time. Good stuff.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 24, 2016)

Disco said:


> No Tillamook up here but I have had it on my trips to Oregon. It would smoke well! The ABT's look great enough for a point!
> 
> Disco



Thanks Disco! Tillamook smokes up great. We polished off the ABT's. Should have made some more!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 25, 2016)

Everything looks great Case!

Those ABT's look fantastic!

Point!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 25, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Everything looks great Case!
> 
> Those ABT's look fantastic!
> 
> ...



Thanks Al! I have two ABT's leftover. Just enough to make an ABT omelette!


----------



## ozzieb (Dec 25, 2016)

Looks great!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 25, 2016)

ozzieb said:


> Looks great!!



Thank you!


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 25, 2016)

All looks great case! Abt omelette sounds good right now!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 25, 2016)

Not sure about the cheese remember I'm on the east coast.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   But for sure a  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 for the ABT 'S.

Warren


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 25, 2016)

Smokin Jay said:


> All looks great case! Abt omelette sounds good right now!



Thank you! 

ABT omelettes are great!


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 26, 2016)

Nice combo Case.  Those ABTs would last long around here for sure. b


----------



## gary s (Dec 26, 2016)

Man , those ABT's look super good, Love that smoked cheese, I need to do some if it ever cools down

Nice Job Case

Gary


----------



## gary s (Dec 26, 2016)

Man , those ABT's look super good, Love that smoked cheese, I need to do some if it ever cools down

Nice Job Case

Gary


----------



## gary s (Dec 26, 2016)

Man , those ABT's look super good, Love that smoked cheese, I need to do some if it ever cools down

Nice Job Case

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 26, 2016)

Man SMF all these double and triple posts are making me dizzy!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 26, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Nice combo Case.  Those ABTs would last long around here for sure. b






gary s said:


> Man , those ABT's look super good, Love that smoked cheese, I need to do some if it ever cools down
> 
> Nice Job Case
> 
> Gary



THank you Brian and Gary!  The ABT's were a pleasant  treat! The cheese we will have to wait and see!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 26, 2016)

Vac packed it all up today. This will go out to friends and family over the next week. 

As is
Normal for super cold smokes the cheese only takes on a bit of color. Don't let that fool ya. Just like meat without a smoke ring, the flavor is still just as intense as if it did change color. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 26, 2016)

Oh man Oh man...  Thats some nice looking cheese pal. Point! b


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 27, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Oh man Oh man...  Thats some nice looking cheese pal. Point! b


Thanks BD! Smoked Tillamook pepper jack is my favorite smoked cheese!


----------



## driedstick (Dec 29, 2016)

Dang it DS,,, Nice - I wish I would have picked up more when I was over there last yr..... Yours looks gooooooooooodddddddd

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 29, 2016)

driedstick said:


> Dang it DS,,, Nice - I wish I would have picked up more when I was over there last yr..... Yours looks gooooooooooodddddddd
> 
> DS


Thanks DS! I would think that you could buy it there in Idaho too. Especially since Albertsons bought out Safeway. I've even bought Tillamook in Hawaii!


----------



## driedstick (Dec 29, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks DS! I would think that you could buy it there in Idaho too. Especially since Albertsons bought out Safeway. I've even bought Tillamook in Hawaii!


they do,,, but only a few flavors 

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 29, 2016)

driedstick said:


> they do,,, but only a few flavors
> 
> DS



You only need two flavors! Cheddar and Pepper Jack! 

If you ever need some I bet we could fit a small fortune into a USPS flat rate box!


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 29, 2016)

What's the tube with the sticks in it?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 29, 2016)

c farmer said:


> What's the tube with the sticks in it?



That's my 18" AMNTS. The Sticks are my sausage hanging sticks.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 29, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> That's my 18" AMNTS. The Sticks are my sausage hanging sticks.



Ah.  I was just wondering.

We can get different kinds of Tillamook cheese's here


----------



## oregon smoker (Feb 24, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks Disco! Tillamook smokes up great. We polished off the ABT's. Should have made some more!





dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks CB! Yeah it's good cheese. When I lived at the coast we'd go up to the factory and buy cheese curds all the time. Good stuff.


Yes Case now that you mention the Curds, you can not go thru Bandon with  out stoping at the cheese shop and picking up their Curds...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 24, 2016)

Pepper jack and medium cheddar. There's nothing better!

Apple pellets I. The expando tube. Not sure what the temp is outside, but it's cold! 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b-one (Dec 24, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 24, 2016)

Nice - I agree nothing better than Tillamook. I have been working on a batch from last spring.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 24, 2016)

Lookin great Case, I need to do a batch myself !  My favs are pepper jack & horseradish cheese.  Doesn't get much better than Tillamook !   Thumbs Up


----------



## oregonsmoke (Dec 24, 2016)

I agree! I am partial to Tillamook cheese myself and not just because I've lived here all my life!


----------



## oregonsmoke (Dec 24, 2016)

I have to admit though, I wasn't aware of the horseradish!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 24, 2016)

Oregonsmoke said:


> I have to admit though, I wasn't aware of the horseradish!



Just to clarify, to my knowledge Tillamook doesn't make a horseradish cheese.  Just meant smoked horseradish cheese is one I really like !  Sorry for any confusion !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 24, 2016)

Smoking cheese makes me hungry! How about a batch of ABT's! 







Thinking cherry and the 14.5" WSM should work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 24, 2016)

I like horseradish cheese too. They didn't have any when I bought these blocks. 

Both Umpqua and Blue Heron (Oregon cheeses) have a horseradish cheese that smokes up great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 24, 2016)

Yum, ABT's are awesome !   :drool


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 24, 2016)

These are going to hit the spot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b-one (Dec 24, 2016)

:drool:


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 24, 2016)

Case, that all looks great!

Since my wife went to Oregon over the summer, all we have been buying is Tillamook cheese.   Our local store has the cheese, but I have to drive 15 minutes to get the butter.  

I was amazed at how big of a difference there was between the Tillamook stuff and what we used to buy!


----------



## disco (Dec 24, 2016)

No Tillamook up here but I have had it on my trips to Oregon. It would smoke well! The ABT's look great enough for a point!

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 24, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Case, that all looks great!
> 
> Since my wife went to Oregon over the summer, all we have been buying is Tillamook cheese.   Our local store has the cheese, but I have to drive 15 minutes to get the butter.
> 
> I was amazed at how big of a difference there was between the Tillamook stuff and what we used to buy!



Thanks CB! Yeah it's good cheese. When I lived at the coast we'd go up to the factory and buy cheese curds all the time. Good stuff.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 24, 2016)

Disco said:


> No Tillamook up here but I have had it on my trips to Oregon. It would smoke well! The ABT's look great enough for a point!
> 
> Disco



Thanks Disco! Tillamook smokes up great. We polished off the ABT's. Should have made some more!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 25, 2016)

Everything looks great Case!

Those ABT's look fantastic!

Point!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 25, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Everything looks great Case!
> 
> Those ABT's look fantastic!
> 
> ...



Thanks Al! I have two ABT's leftover. Just enough to make an ABT omelette!


----------



## ozzieb (Dec 25, 2016)

Looks great!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 25, 2016)

ozzieb said:


> Looks great!!



Thank you!


----------

